# My entry for the contest



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

So I don't have a betta as of now because my mom still won't let me get a now little buddy after Cheng died. I drew this betta and I entered it, I don't expect to win since it's not a living betta, but I might have one before next contest. There's a betta at the petstore that is soo beautiful, even my mom likes him. She won't let me get him yet, but I can tell she'll crack. What do you think of the drawing?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

If this is in the wrong area any moderators feel free to move it to the right one. Any opinions?


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice drawing! I like how you've captured the flowing movement of the betta....I can almost see him swimming through the water. Keep practicing, you have some real potential as an artist! And I hope your mom gives in soon and you get another fish friend!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Great idea! I hope she lets you have a new fish soon!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, yeah I hope she does soon, but it sounds like I'll have to wait a few months before I can get a new buddy :|


----------

